# USB printer? how to install?



## rokpa92 (Feb 1, 2010)

i seach in the handbook and only found to ADD a printer with parallel or serial.
i have a kodak esp 5 with only USB.
Can i configure?
the drivers i have if only for windows and mac, but i search a port o something for use and.. i can't found.
where i can found information for install my printer?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 1, 2010)

check out openprinting.org
they have all kinds of information.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 1, 2010)

rokpa92 said:
			
		

> i seach in the handbook and only found to ADD a printer with parallel or serial.
> i have a kodak esp 5 with only USB.
> Can i configure?
> the drivers i have if only for windows and mac, but i search a port o something for use and.. i can't found.
> where i can found information for install my printer?



Is it an HP laserjet that uses the ZjStream wire protocol. If so mine is down if FBSD8. In 7.2 I had it working with a mix of two web pages I used. 

http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL

http://www.webmiscreants.com/index.php?page=howto_P1000


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 1, 2010)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> check out openprinting.org
> they have all kinds of information.


thanks. now looking.
i have a bad convination: new in the freebsd (or an any unix-like) + bad english ï¿½e jajaja
i see want i can do. Thanks.



			
				paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> Is it an HP laserjet that uses the ZjStream wire protocol. If so mine is down if FBSD8. In 7.2 I had it working with a mix of two web pages I used.
> http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL
> http://www.webmiscreants.com/index.php?page=howto_P1000


yes i see that when i search in bing, but it'a not my printer 
i try to do and i donÂ´t have success.

--------
I use KDE4 and i it recognizes th Kodak ESP 5 but.. like a camerra (meaby by memory stick slot, but i don't have any to try)
--------18.06
i search in the page you say me, and i found to driver for my printer.
DigiSource 9110
IS 70 CPII
the two driver (each) have a file PPD
but... how i can "install" ??
I do not understand


----------



## OH (Feb 1, 2010)

There are also a lot of topics in this forum, that should get you under away. Try searching for ulpt


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 8, 2010)

OH said:
			
		

> There are also a lot of topics in this forum, that should get you under away. Try searching for ulpt



reading your post (and try to do)
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10710&highlight=ulpt


----------

